# First ride... feeling terrible



## jonnyfoxtrot (29 May 2015)

Well it's been a long time since I exercised, let alone even being on a bike. Bought a new road bike (Triban 520) and thought I'd take it down a local bike route near my house.

Had a good amount of water all day, and food etc. But my ride only lasted about 10 minutes...

Light-headed, feeling sick, sore legs, shortness of breath. When I got back to the house, I thought I was going to collapse! I'm a larger man (6ft 4 and around 20st), so I'm sure going from doing no exercise to enjoying a road bike will take it's time to get my body adjusted to it. 

But, couldn't believe how bad I felt. 

Did anyone else have a similar experience? Any advice for someone of my build?


----------



## Steppylud (29 May 2015)

I am not as tall but similar weight. Take it easy, build up slow. That is a very fast looking bike to go to for your first effort. Also are you sure you are positioned correctly, correct seat height etc? Your leg muscles won't be used to the effort required. Stick with it but just take it easy. You will get there!


----------



## lpretro1 (29 May 2015)

It may be a good idea - no offence intended - but given your stated weight and the fact that you haven't exercised in a long time it would be prudent to go to the doctor for a health check especially after you are experiencing light-headedness & shortness of breath.


----------



## Ganymede (29 May 2015)

Hi @jonnyfoxtrot - yes, take it slower! And listen to your body. And don't beat yourself up. There are people on this forum who started out cycling up their street and back and now are much fitter (calling @ScotiaLass!). There are also people on here who have started unfit and also on the heavy side and made it through so I'm sure they'll be along shortly to tell their stories.


----------



## jonnyfoxtrot (29 May 2015)

Steppylud said:


> I am not as tall but similar weight. Take it easy, build up slow. That is a very fast looking bike to go to for your first effort. Also are you sure you are positioned correctly, correct seat height etc? Your leg muscles won't be used to the effort required. Stick with it but just take it easy. You will get there!



Yeah I was positioned no problem, bike felt great - THE SPEED! Thanks for the encouragement.



lpretro1 said:


> It may be a good idea - no offence intended - but given your stated weight and the fact that you haven't exercised in a long time it would be prudent to go to the doctor for a health check especially after you are experiencing light-headedness & shortness of breath.



I was thinking this too - I think I'll take it a little slower next time and build up my stamina first. Thanks!



Ganymede said:


> Hi @jonnyfoxtrot - yes, take it slower! And listen to your body. And don't beat yourself up. There are people on this forum who started out cycling up their street and back and now are much fitter (calling @ScotiaLass!). There are also people on here who have started unfit and also on the heavy side and made it through so I'm sure they'll be along shortly to tell their stories.



Oh that's nice to hear, guess I just need to keep going!


----------



## Ganymede (29 May 2015)

Yes, it may be a while before your first 100km (I still haven't done that much!) but if you don't rush it you will get there!


----------



## ianrauk (29 May 2015)

@jonnyfoxtrot , we all had to start somewhere bud.
When I got back on the bike 10 years ago after a good few years of not cycling. I was 4 stone overweight, unfit as an unfit thing from planet unfit. My first ride was to the local station and back. A grand mileage of 1.5 miles. It was ok on the way there, on the way back, Yegods.. I nearly died. It only took 10 minutes, just like your ride, it was all uphill (or now as I see it, a gentle slope). When I got home Mrs Ian though I was going to have a heart attack. I had to go lie down for 20 minutes. I stuck with it. It was very hard work, but the weight soon dropped of and the fitness got better and better the more I rode. It will for you too. It ain't easy and it takes time and effort. But preservere , you will get there.

Check out this video from CC's very own Gaz. 20 stone? Pah!


----------



## doughnut (29 May 2015)

10 mins is longer than I lasted first time out. Take it easy and do that 10 minute ride a few times a week. When you are comfortable, add another 5 mins, then another, etc. In a month, you will look back and be amazed at how much you have improved. You will improve in the distance you can go and also in the speed that you recover once you get home. Important thing is to do it because you enjoy it - that way you will keep on doing it rather than looking for excuses not to.


----------



## Ganymede (29 May 2015)

doughnut said:


> 10 mins is longer than I lasted first time out. Take it easy and do that 10 minute ride a few times a week. When you are comfortable, add another 5 mins, then another, etc. In a month, you will look back and be amazed at how much you have improved. You will improve in the distance you can go and also in the speed that you recover once you get home. Important thing is to do it because you enjoy it - that way you will keep on doing it rather than looking for excuses not to.


Good advice - also is there a short journey that you regularly do that can be done by bike? Paper shop or something... I do the 3 miles to my aged p's house without even thinking about it now but the first time was Quite Hard! I have to visit to make sure they're all right so it's a good regular bit of exercise.


----------



## jonnyfoxtrot (29 May 2015)

ianrauk said:


> @jonnyfoxtrot , we all had to start somewhere bud.
> When I got back on the bike 10 years ago after a good few years of not cycling. I was 4 stone overweight, unfit as an unfit thing from planet unfit. My first ride was to the local station and back. A grand mileage of 1.5 miles. It was ok on the way there, on the way back, Yegods.. I nearly died. It only took 10 minutes, just like your ride, it was all uphill (or now as I see it, a gentle slope). When I got home Mrs Ian though I was going to have a heart attack. I had to go lie down for 20 minutes. I stuck with it. It was very hard work, but the weight soon dropped of and the fitness got better and better the more I rode. It will for you too. It ain't easy and it takes time and effort. But preservere , you will get there.
> 
> Check out this video from CC's very own Gaz. 20 stone? Pah!



Woah, what an inspiration, thank you for sharing!



doughnut said:


> 10 mins is longer than I lasted first time out. Take it easy and do that 10 minute ride a few times a week. When you are comfortable, add another 5 mins, then another, etc. In a month, you will look back and be amazed at how much you have improved. You will improve in the distance you can go and also in the speed that you recover once you get home. Important thing is to do it because you enjoy it - that way you will keep on doing it rather than looking for excuses not to.



Great advice, thank you very much



Ganymede said:


> Good advice - also is there a short journey that you regularly do that can be done by bike? Paper shop or something... I do the 3 miles to my aged p's house without even thinking about it now but the first time was Quite Hard! I have to visit to make sure they're all right so it's a good regular bit of exercise.



I work from home, but I guess going to the shop for some milk will help me out! Thanks again


----------



## ianrauk (29 May 2015)

I think you might get the jist now @jonnyfoxtrot 
Keep riding, take it easy, keep things simple and keep us updated as to how you get on.


----------



## jonnyfoxtrot (29 May 2015)

Thanks for the help, really appreciate it!


----------



## ianrauk (29 May 2015)

jonnyfoxtrot said:


> Thanks for the help, really appreciate it!




For extra motivation, join the Cycle Chat team at My Cycling Logs and get yourself a signature ticker like others have on the forum. Set yourself a yearly mileage goal... and away you go.


----------



## ScotiaLass (29 May 2015)

Hello!
Well done on getting out there. You do have to take it easy, as I know only too well.
I have a host of medical issues (but cleared by my GP to cycle) so I got back on my bike 18 months ago.
At first I could only manage down to the bottom of my street and back. Seriously, that was it. I needed about 3 days rest before I could do it again!

Gradually I went a bit further until I could cycle a few miles and I didn't feel so bad afterwards.
Now I'm cycling several times a week and covering between 40-80 miles in the week, my longest in a week has been 105 miles!
I can easily ride for 30 miles in one go and am aiming for 50 by the end of the year. It's nice to have goals!

I still have a lot of weight to lose (about 5 stone now) but I'm out there and doing stuff.
Take your time, it will happen!


----------



## Fab Foodie (29 May 2015)

Well done @jonnyfoxtrot for getting started!
One thing I learnt was to start slow and finish strong! We hop on a bike and our brains think we're kids again, but the body tells a different story!
It's really important to set-out slowly, at least for the first 15 mins, just go very gently and slowly increase speed. If you can't cycle and talk at the same time, you're going too fast. Choose an easy gear and spin the pedals, slow down for the last 5 mins. Very soon you'll be going further and faster - that's the joy of the bicycle, but you need to adjust gradually.
Keep up the good work.


----------



## raleighnut (29 May 2015)

^^^^^ wot he said.
Don't try to do too much too soon, just keep at it.


----------



## Markymark (29 May 2015)

You are using muscles you've not used in years. Don't expect much. It'll come and quite quickly.


----------



## Mouki (29 May 2015)

Agreed - Well done! 

I am short and was round and went to the docs a few years ago after knackering out just going up some stairs and the Docs told me was borderline obese for my height! Hearing that is never nice! You want to do something about it and DOING something is the first step!

I suggest don't go nuts and don't cut all naughty food out and don't suddenly exercise loads! It's little bubbah steps!

Example:
Week 1: Change 1 thing in your diet (no more coca cola everyday), start walking in the park.
Week 3: Change 2 things in your diet (+no more crisps or chocy everyday) and walk to the shops too.
Week 5: Change 3 things in your diet (+no more take-aways 4 nights a week) and walk to the station / work.

And obviously, start incorporating your bike! You'll be shocked how quickly you gain stamina and strength and shed the weight! 

Keep at it whatever you decide and you'll notice a world of difference! Good luck!


----------



## mjr (29 May 2015)

Well done and speed is sometimes fun but don't hammer it so hard that you pass out! Maybe join a local freewheeling group and gradually build up the distances and speeds? (My local group's shortest rides are 4 miles.)


----------



## xxDarkRiderxx (29 May 2015)

Great work @jonnyfoxtrot. Like others have said it is the courage to just get out there in the first place, but make sure you just take it easy, don't push yourself too hard. When I started training again I didn't think about the distance or the speed that I was going at but worked on time.... 10 Mins then increasing to 15 mins, then 30mins and an hour after a few weeks. 

Your body will soon get used to it, and then you will faster than a speeding bullet.

And most of all enjoy!!!! :-)


----------



## paul2015 (29 May 2015)

And make sure whatever your doing is fun!!!

If its not fun you won't keep it up after all that's why we ride right??


----------



## Saluki (29 May 2015)

You've done the hard bit. The first ride. Maybe a 5 minute ride 4 times a week for the first week, then a 7 minute ride and so on and so forth while you get a little fitter. You wouldn't have bought new trainers and gone straight out for a 10 minute run, would you? Bike riding is no different really.

My husband used to throw up after 10 minutes, on a flat towpath. He rides 40+ miles with no bother now. 
Keep on keeping on, nice and steady and don't rush. There is no hurry


----------



## Racing roadkill (29 May 2015)

You've gone from exercising no muscles, to exercising just about every single muscle simultaneously. It's no wonder you've suffered mild shock. Take it easy, build up the mileage and speed slowly, if you keep at it, you'll start to see the difference in fairly short order. The 520 is a very nice bike, and it will get easier, and feel better as your physical condition improves.


----------



## ColinJ (29 May 2015)

jonnyfoxtrot said:


> Well it's been a long time since I exercised, let alone even being on a bike. Bought a new road bike (Triban 520) and thought I'd take it down a local bike route near my house.
> 
> Had a good amount of water all day, and food etc. But my ride only lasted about 10 minutes...
> 
> ...


Well done for getting out on your bike Jonny! 

I did have those exact same symptoms a few years ago and in my case it was because I was becoming seriously ill, so the advice to go for a check-up is worth heeding!

I had a major problem with blood clots in my legs which broke off, passed through my heart and started blocking the circulation to my lungs. I have since found out that obese men*** over 5' 10" are at least 5 times more likely to suffer from such clots than shorter, slimmer men. I am 6' 1" and was nearly 17 stone when I got ill. Since you are both tall AND overweight, you are at greatly increased risk, Regular exercise and losing weight will greatly decrease your chances of such problems so keep it up. Just see the doc before pushing yourself too hard! 



*** The same would probably apply to very tall obese women, but there were not enough very tall women in the sample group for the researchers to be confident of their results for them.


----------



## Eribiste (29 May 2015)

About four years ago I rode a £25 bike shaped object from the sea front car park at Criccieth up Castle Hill to the chip shop at full chat. This was my first ride in about ten years, and I very nearly fainted in the queue at the shop. I remember thinking at the time that I was going to die ignominiously in a fish shop queue. Now I have a good bike, a fair bit better fitness, and I ride about 2,000 miles a year. I'll bet you could make this progress too!


----------



## Easytigers (29 May 2015)

Like everyone else has said...don't push too far and just enjoy it! It's an amazing feeling when you get home/work and realise that you've cycled there. On the way you have probably smiled at the sunrise, the bleat of a lamb or the honk of a car that is too close but they don't realise that you are living life and they are missing it!

Keep having fun...and don't pass out. Although the first week that I commuted with my friend, I vomited most days until I told him that I just couldn't keep up and he needed to slow down (it was never in his presence...I just waited until he peeled off to work!)


----------



## simon.r (29 May 2015)

I've not read all the replies, but I'm sure many will echo my experience:

I got on a bike about 20 years ago, aged 30, overweight and ridiculously unfit. Cycled to the end of the road and back (literally 1/2 mile) and thought I was going to die. I kept at it and was soon doing 5 miles, then 10...I'll regularly do 50+ miles now and actually enjoy the ride!


----------



## welsh dragon (29 May 2015)

Hi. Welcome to the forum. Like others have said, just enjoy yourself. Its not about miles, its about quality, and enjoyment. My first few times lasted 20 mins max up and down the road. Take it easy, gradually build up the time and distance. Have fun.


----------



## Katherine (29 May 2015)

Well done to you. Don't give up or be put off. Little and often. 
Good luck and enjoy your cycling. 



5 years ago I started by doing 2 miles every few days and slowly, gradually built up the miles. I now do about 250 miles a month. However I also went for gentle walks at lunchtimes which I have kept up. I actually think that the walking has made the biggest difference to my waistline. Tip : always take the stairs! In addition , I have been going to Pilates, which has helped with stamina, flexibility and strength. All this, plus healthy eating, has taken me from a size 16 to a 10.


----------



## Cadire (29 May 2015)

jonnyfoxtrot said:


> I work from home, but I guess going to the shop for some milk will help me out! Thanks again



I work mostly from home too, and I know how easy it is to get used to being in one place and not venturing out too much.

I am 6' 1" and 17 stone, so definitely overweight, and like you I also decided to do something about it. I've been riding my bike for almost 2 weeks now and even in that short time I have noticed a difference in my stamina and strength. I go out either in the morning or the evening (or even lunch time!) and what was a bit of a struggle is slowly turning into a real pleasure.

My advice, as a fellow beginner, is to get an app to map your route and progress. I can't stop looking at mine and it spurs me to continue doing what I'm doing. It will do for you too I'm sure!

You have an advantage over me, in that you have gone straight to the roads, whereas I am still trundling along towpaths and cycle routes, so good on you!

Slow and steady is the key. Stop if you need to and don't overdo it!

Keep up the good work.


----------



## Cadire (29 May 2015)

Eribiste said:


> ..... I remember thinking at the time that I was going to die ignominiously in a fish shop queue.



Apologies, but I almost wet myself reading that


----------



## Dave the Smeghead (29 May 2015)

As others have said slow and steady, but little and often.
I started riding again a few years ago and my first rides were enjoyable but very hard work. 2 years ago I did the London to Southend in 5 hours 18 minutes.
I would suggest that you may have a problem with Delayed Onset Muscle Soreness (DOMS) as you haven't exercised for some time. If you do I suggest Natural Hero Muscle Rub. It warms up nicely and best of all it actually works


----------



## DCLane (30 May 2015)

jonnyfoxtrot said:


> Well it's been a long time since I exercised, let alone even being on a bike. Bought a new road bike (Triban 520) and thought I'd take it down a local bike route near my house.
> 
> Had a good amount of water all day, and food etc. But my ride only lasted about 10 minutes...
> 
> ...


 
Yes.

On my first ride - 6 miles taking over an hour - I had to stop 5 times and came back shattered, red-faced and out of breath.

It took a few weeks before I could ride the route without stopping, riding it 3 times a week.

Now? I'm about to do a 600k audax.

My suggestion is to keep going but also keep it steady.


----------



## PaddyMcc (30 May 2015)

Like a few people on here I have a similar story too. 6'3"' nearly 20 stone, bought a bike. First ride was just to see if I had assembled it properly, but I ended up doing 5 miles! I thought this was an amazing feat and I was totally exhausted and had a really sore arse. Then, as I got into it, after only a few weeks, 5 miles was nothing. The weight started falling off. My arse stopped hurting. I did a 100 miler 7 months later. Now my wife thinks I am obsessed with cycling. I'm not, I just really really really really really like it. I now am 15 stone and still dropping. What's not to like about cycling?


----------



## MichaelW2 (30 May 2015)

Get an MOT checkup from your doctor.
Do you walk at all? This is probably the safest way to wake up your dormant muscles. Seeing as you are inexperienced in cycling, very heavy and not very fit, your chances of taking a fall increase exponentially. Stack the odds in your favour by getting some "walk in the park" fitness first.
When you start to ride, your muscles strengthen faster than connective tissue. Don't be tempted to sprint until you are fit AND conditioned. IMHO it will take about 3 months of riding moderate distance at moderate speed before you are fit enough to start any kind of athletic training.


----------



## Mike S (30 May 2015)

Hi everyone Im a newby to the forum and cycles well not had one for 35 years.Eleven years ago I had a motorcycle accident and suffered a broken back,open book break to my pelvis and multiple other injuries associated with pelvic and back fractures,I am now East Yorkshires answer to the bionic man lol.All this has left me with restricted movement in my left leg and lower back as a consequence of this I have piled the pounds on which has bothered me for years.
So now I'll go back to last summer when my wife had some surgery and once healed decided she wanted to get fit and bought a cheap mountain bike from halfords,she has since run it into the ground with daily 25-35 miles rides and this she achieved with baby steps ,little and often.She the bought a Claud Butler hybrid which I kinda thought looked OK for a push bike,she now throws regular 50+ milers into her schedule.
Anyway I got up one morning 3 weeks ago 6am ish ,usual thing pain in my back etc feeling pretty peed off with the world,made a cuppa and went down the garden to sit in the sun and caughtva glimpse of swmbos bike and that was it I went for a spin had to stop at about a mile thinking my chest was going to implode,turned round went home and collapsed in a heap on the bed I stuck at it and last week bought my own bike a Carrera gryphon and kit and am now up 7 or 8 miles without having to walk up hills etc☺ and my recovery time has come down a huge amount to say I'm chuffed is an understatement
I found my wife's encouragement to be my greatest asset she's picked me up when I've been ready to throw the towel in and kept me motivated and losing motivation is so easy when you are exhausted.The only advice I can give is learn how to use your gears properly they are there to help,have a breather before your body goes into meltdown there's no shame in stopping for a rest as often as you need,freewheel as often as you can/need to,take plenty of fluids on board it really does help,and lastly wear the correct gear ..padded Lycra shorts are a bloody godsend and being a life long bearded grufty mans man biker that's not easy for me to admit to,oh and don't beat yourself up if you feel you've not done as well as you thought you could,think that's it lol ☺


----------



## Ganymede (30 May 2015)

Mike S said:


> Hi everyone Im a newby to the forum and cycles well not had one for 35 years.Eleven years ago I had a motorcycle accident and suffered a broken back,open book break to my pelvis and multiple other injuries associated with pelvic and back fractures,I am now East Yorkshires answer to the bionic man lol.All this has left me with restricted movement in my left leg and lower back as a consequence of this I have piled the pounds on which has bothered me for years.
> So now I'll go back to last summer when my wife had some surgery and once healed decided she wanted to get fit and bought a cheap mountain bike from halfords,she has since run it into the ground with daily 25-35 miles rides and this she achieved with baby steps ,little and often.She the bought a Claud Butler hybrid which I kinda thought looked OK for a push bike,she now throws regular 50+ milers into her schedule.
> Anyway I got up one morning 3 weeks ago 6am ish ,usual thing pain in my back etc feeling pretty peed off with the world,made a cuppa and went down the garden to sit in the sun and caughtva glimpse of swmbos bike and that was it I went for a spin had to stop at about a mile thinking my chest was going to implode,turned round went home and collapsed in a heap on the bed I stuck at it and last week bought my own bike a Carrera gryphon and kit and am now up 7 or 8 miles without having to walk up hills etc☺ and my recovery time has come down a huge amount to say I'm chuffed is an understatement
> I found my wife's encouragement to be my greatest asset she's picked me up when I've been ready to throw the towel in and kept me motivated and losing motivation is so easy when you are exhausted.The only advice I can give is learn how to use your gears properly they are there to help,have a breather before your body goes into meltdown there's no shame in stopping for a rest as often as you need,freewheel as often as you can/need to,take plenty of fluids on board it really does help,and lastly wear the correct gear ..padded Lycra shorts are a bloody godsend and being a life long bearded grufty mans man biker that's not easy for me to admit to,oh and don't beat yourself up if you feel you've not done as well as you thought you could,think that's it lol ☺


That is SUCH a great story! Congrats on your attitude and your improvements - and here's to more fun times on the bike.


----------



## Fab Foodie (30 May 2015)

Mike S said:


> Hi everyone Im a newby to the forum and cycles well not had one for 35 years.Eleven years ago I had a motorcycle accident and suffered a broken back,open book break to my pelvis and multiple other injuries associated with pelvic and back fractures,I am now East Yorkshires answer to the bionic man lol.All this has left me with restricted movement in my left leg and lower back as a consequence of this I have piled the pounds on which has bothered me for years.
> So now I'll go back to last summer when my wife had some surgery and once healed decided she wanted to get fit and bought a cheap mountain bike from halfords,she has since run it into the ground with daily 25-35 miles rides and this she achieved with baby steps ,little and often.She the bought a Claud Butler hybrid which I kinda thought looked OK for a push bike,she now throws regular 50+ milers into her schedule.
> Anyway I got up one morning 3 weeks ago 6am ish ,usual thing pain in my back etc feeling pretty peed off with the world,made a cuppa and went down the garden to sit in the sun and caughtva glimpse of swmbos bike and that was it I went for a spin had to stop at about a mile thinking my chest was going to implode,turned round went home and collapsed in a heap on the bed I stuck at it and last week bought my own bike a Carrera gryphon and kit and am now up 7 or 8 miles without having to walk up hills etc☺ and my recovery time has come down a huge amount to say I'm chuffed is an understatement
> I found my wife's encouragement to be my greatest asset she's picked me up when I've been ready to throw the towel in and kept me motivated and losing motivation is so easy when you are exhausted.The only advice I can give is learn how to use your gears properly they are there to help,have a breather before your body goes into meltdown there's no shame in stopping for a rest as often as you need,freewheel as often as you can/need to,take plenty of fluids on board it really does help,and lastly wear the correct gear ..padded Lycra shorts are a bloody godsend and being a life long bearded grufty mans man biker that's not easy for me to admit to,oh and don't beat yourself up if you feel you've not done as well as you thought you could,think that's it lol ☺


Brilliant! Sounds like you have a great wife too


----------



## simon.r (30 May 2015)

Mike S said:


> ...this has left me with restricted movement in my left leg...



I'm in a similar position (also after a motorbike accident) and this is an absolute fantastic bit of kit: http://www.getcycling.org.uk/details.php?id=460 I can bend my left knee a bit less than 90 degrees and cycling was becoming more and more painful as time went on, but the pendulum crank means no pain in my knee, even after a long ride. @mickle of this forum is the man to speak to if you think it'd help.


----------



## Mike S (30 May 2015)

That looks interesting Simon,I'm not so bad at the moment but it may be handy one day☺Are you still riding ?I am but no where near as much as I would likeMy big problem is my left hip,the socket got snapped off my pelvis and was pushed up into my abdomen dislocating my left leg and it is bloody painful but I take my painkillers 30 mins before I go and its bareable,I honestly think the pleasure of being out and about helps too.Its given me a new lease of life and its great


----------



## simon.r (31 May 2015)

Mike S said:


> That looks interesting Simon,I'm not so bad at the moment but it may be handy one day☺Are you still riding ?I am but no where near as much as I would likeMy big problem is my left hip,the socket got snapped off my pelvis and was pushed up into my abdomen dislocating my left leg and it is bloody painful but I take my painkillers 30 mins before I go and its bareable,I honestly think the pleasure of being out and about helps too.Its given me a new lease of life and its great



The accident that left me with restricted knee movement was 30+ years ago. I became a 'born again biker' 10 years ago, but after another accident that left me in hospital needing skin grafts I've now sold my beloved Rocket 3. I will have another bike at some point, but no immediate plans.

FWIW neither accident was my fault (hit by cars on both occasions). 

Cycling's obviously not the same, but some of the pleasures are similar - getting out in the countryside, stopping at a cafe for a tea and a bacon cob, chatting with people who share the same passion and that general 'wind in your face' feeling whatever the weather throws at you


----------



## BrynCP (31 May 2015)

I started at 18.5 stone, a bit shorter than you at 6'2".

My first ride tired me out, I actually only did 1 mile in about 10 minutes, but was encouraged by a family member to do another 2, but that was literally all I could manage and it took me 30 minutes and I was a wreck. Within a week, with 1-2 mile increments, I was up to 10 miles, with rest stops where needed.

Within about two weeks I managed 20 miles, it took me over 2.5 hours and about 3 rest breaks. That was a "long ride" I aimed for on weekends but rarely achived, I knew it was too much to repeat regularly, with week day rides back to 10 miles. The weight fell off and I got much fitter. There were bad days I would take a short cut, but there are still those now 18 months later.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (1 Jun 2015)

@jonnyfoxtrot just to echo others comments really, though @Mourad_uk I still have crisps when I have a ride (salt you see), the first few months for me were hell really, hated hills ect.... but it comes in time, don't push it to much but ride as much as you can, even if they are short rides, I couldn't ride more than 10 miles for the first couple of months without 2 or 3 breaks (though I could always do a bit of distance, being pretty flat here) and like many a 30 mile ride these days is a none issue, no matter the terrain.


----------



## Bazzer (1 Jun 2015)

To echo what others have said on here, build up steadily. If you are not a regular walker but decide to have a 5 mile walk, you get tired and muscles you were not even aware of start to hurt. - In my case 48 hours is the turning point for injuries or muscle hurt, starting to improve. Cycling is no different.
Particularly if you gradually extend your distances, the muscle and general discomfort you felt after your first ride, may be a recurring theme for the time being, but it will get easier with time.
An easy way to measure your progress and (hopefully) take some confidence from your body adapting to cycling, would be to build up your time in the saddle very steadily, then in (say) a month's time, do your original ride and see if you feel as bad as you expressed in your post.
I recall having a 4 month or so break from cycling a couple of years back and when back on my bike, going from 5 to 11 to 28 miles in the space of a couple of weeks, (but I am several stone lighter than you and was reasoinable shape). I was wiped out for the rest of the day after the 28 miler. Last Saturday I did 30 miles before our evening meal, just to get out of the house for a couple of hours, with no after effects.
Your body will adapt, you just need to work with it.


----------



## Bicykell (2 Jun 2015)

Don't know if I'm now preaching to the converted, but I go with everyones advice. Take it easy and enjoy it. The point of what you are doing is to feel better - much much better, not worse. My first ride was 10 minutes last September and I was knackered. Four weeks later I was doing 10 miles, and then (see "You Can not be Sirrus") I was working in a studio about 10 miles from and 800 feet above where I live. the engineer said "Take it from me, mate, you'll be riding up here soon, and sooner than you think." Four weeks later, I rode there for the first time. He was right. Now I go past there around once a week. The speed and distance increase exponentially, not linearly. 

But the main thing is, you've started. Don't sicken yourself by trying too hard too soon. Enjoy the freedom, the buzz of cycling. It's _brilliant._


----------



## Simontm (3 Jun 2015)

Like everyone else says take it easy and enjoy. I am similar to you and will be doing Ride London in August after picking up a bike in anger for the first time in decades last summer.


----------



## LoftusRoadie (5 Jun 2015)

千里之行，始於足下
It will get easier but don't rush it (that's not a translation, that's my "extra" advice).
Good luck.


----------



## Pish (18 Jun 2015)

At last I have found a thread in the "Beginners" section that I can identify with!

So, wrong side of 60 and if you described me as "portly" you would be being kind. 

I last had a bike when I was 10, during the last 50 years I have ridden a bike twice. My husband took up cycling three months ago. He bought a second hand bike, changed the front tyre, got it serviced, changed the chain (within about 6 weeks) and then bought a new Dawes Galaxy Cross tourer. The difference it has made to him has been incredible, he comes back from a ride almost euphoric. I thought "I want some of that".

I picked up a Dawes Ladies Karakum three days ago. Walked it about 50 yards to a car park (fortunately empty). Went round it a couple of times, rode through some back streets and then down a street with loads of speed humps. Probably took 15 minutes to get home from leaving the shop. A bit wobbly but I didn't fall off and as far as I am concerned an achievement. Not had an opportunity to take it out since, raining or windy, but looking forward to taking it out at the weekend, if only for another 10 minutes. 

The blurb on the bike says that you can sit in the comfortable saddle for hours. I call them liars, but husband says that I will get used to it in a couple of weeks. My friend thinks it hilarious that I have bought bicycle clips, and apparently, the fact that they are the florescent only adds to the hilarity. But, do you know what, I just think of how husband has improved and I don't care.


----------



## Bazzer (19 Jun 2015)

Pish said:


> At last I have found a thread in the "Beginners" section that I can identify with!
> 
> <snip>
> The blurb on the bike says that you can sit in the comfortable saddle for hours. I call them liars, but husband says that I will get used to it in a couple of weeks. <snip> .



Your bum/sit bones will get used to it. Just break them in gently.


----------



## Sauce pot (21 Jun 2015)

I agree your bum will get used to it. First few times out on my bike I couldn't sit down and thought I'd give up cycling. But I got back on and next time it wasn't so bad and after a few times it. Wasn't the bum that hurt but everything else!! Stick with it


----------



## Dave 123 (22 Jun 2015)

Good for you @jonnyfoxtrot !

I'm another one who got their arse back on a bike properly after many years. I was generally fit- gym, walking, and riding my bike 1/2 mile each way to work.
So,I changed jobs and bought a road bike which I'd wanted to do for a couple of years. The 5 miles home from the shop were hard, really hard! Jelly legs, racing heart beat!
That weekend I went out for a 5 mile loop and 2 old roadies went by like lightning. I felt so small, pathetic and weak!

If you go in the your ride today thread in the cafe section and see what I was up to last week it's like chalk and cheese!

Keep at it!


----------



## xzenonuk (23 Jun 2015)

jonnyfoxtrot said:


> Well it's been a long time since I exercised, let alone even being on a bike. Bought a new road bike (Triban 520) and thought I'd take it down a local bike route near my house.
> 
> Had a good amount of water all day, and food etc. But my ride only lasted about 10 minutes...
> 
> ...



when i started cycling again on my old bike i got about 5 minutes and a hill looked like a mountain and i was knackered, stick at it i ended up doing 40 plus mile rides on a mountain bike lol

just stick at it, do bits at a time and let your muscles heal, takes mine about 3 or 4 days if i really push them but their stronger for the next ride, just take your time and tell your self your gonna be getting gaspy and very sweaty and need a shower afterwards and since you need a shower afterwards why not push a little more, meh thats what i do lol wet with shower or sweat there seems to be no middle ground for me lol


----------

